
What do you think about this VoIP phone app? - edwinux
http://call.center
======
voltagex_
What are you offering that Skype, WhatApp, Viber and Google Voice aren't?

~~~
edwinux
Not exactly,it is an innovative SIP standard soft phone, compatible with any
VoIP provider.

